# what is your ultimate fantail loft



## FeetFirstPigeon (Nov 18, 2010)

If you could build your ultimate loft series for Indian Fantails what would it look like and how many birds would you have?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

perhaps the breeding gazebo...
http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/BREEDING_ GAZEBO.htm


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I doubt if there is anything like an ultimate loft  You always find something better and better and bigger  With those pictures of gazebos, I am going to have much more dreams


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have a gazebo loft for our Indians!  Only right now my two and a half (the extra male was being a cocky meanie, so I have to keep him separated until I find him a mate) pairs in individual breeding cages. So now the gazebo is being dominated by doves and a couple pairs of adopted homers  Soooo we'll probably need to build yet another cage/loft just for my fans. Or just use my OB loft for them once we build a new one for the racing team.

I LOVE Indian Fantails. More specifically, I love mine  I've seen a lot of Indians that have been mixed with Hungarians too much, to where they are big, loose-feathered, kinda sickly looking birds. Not my type.

I'd have a bunch of different colors too. Rare ones if I could, like barless and milky. So many colors, so little time(and money)!  LOL.


----------

